# Trails um St. Wendel



## Deleted 48198 (15. Juni 2008)

Ein Pälzer im Saarland    Bin den gesamten Juli in St. Wendel. Natürlich mit Bike.    Da ich mich in der Gegend überhaupt nicht auskenne, wäre es prima wenn ihr für mich ein paar Tips für technische und schöne Trails in der Umgebung hättet. GPS vorhanden wenn jemand eine geile Tour aufgezeichnet hat. Vielleicht kann man an einem Wochenende auch mal eine Tour organisieren  Na ja was ich so fahre seht ihr bei mir im Album. Im voraus schon mal danke


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

Da hast Du dich wohl zu früh bedankt - hier will dir wohl keiner helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (25. Juni 2008)

Komme leider nicht aus St. Wendel sondern aus Saarlouis. Liegt ca. 25 von St. Wendel.  Solche technische Strecken wie in deinem Album wirst du leider bei uns im Saarland kaum finden. Wenn du trotzdem Lust auf geile Trails hast, kann ich mit dir eine Tour in Saarlouis fahren.

Hier die Tour hört sich auch ganz gut an. Liegt in der nähe von St. Wendel. Würde bei der Tour auch mitkommen.


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

So funktioniert das im Saarland ja auch nicht. Bei uns laufen die Freds nur gut, wenn "Anti" davor steht. Im Saarland muss das Schlüsselwort Maggi einige Male auftauchen. 

Und nochwas habe ich gefunden:


> Versuche nie, Dich mit einem Saarländer fürs Wochenende zu verabreden. Denn da fährt der Saarländer "hemm": Nach Nunkirchen, Schattertriesch Wallerfangen-Kerlingen, Bilsdorf, Rappweiler, Hixberg-Pflugscheid, Bliesmengen-Bolchen, Piesbach, Bexbach, Peppenkum und Brenschelbach. Dort versinkt er von Freitag bis Montag in einem Sumpf saarländischer Vereinsmeiereien, aus denen Du niemals schlau werden wirst. Nimm's nicht persönlich, Ihr könnt trotzdem Gute Freunde werden. Verabrede Dich in der Zeit mit Saarbrückern oder Reichsdeutschen und warte, bis der Ursaarländer von selbst wieder auftaucht.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (25. Juni 2008)

Ja, ja immer das Lästern über die Saarländer . Das Saarland ist immer eine Reise wert, hat aber leider nicht so viele Trails wie der schöne Pfälzer Wald. Dafür ist die St. Wendeler Gegend aber landschaftlich sehr schön und es lohnt auch mal einfach über die Dörfer zu fahren und die Aussicht zu genießen. Trails wie im Pfälzer Wald findet man am ehesten in Kirkel. Die Bundsandsteinfelsen dort sind noch Ausläufer des Pfälzer Waldes.

Einige GPS-Tracks gibt es aus dem Umland von St. Wendel. Ich bin noch keins davon gefahren, kann also nicht sagen welche gut oder schlecht sind.
Grüne Hölle Abschlussfahrt: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.12024.html
St. Wendel Marathon: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.11983.html
Baltersweiler  Bostalsee: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9817.html
Schaumberg  Schmelz (zum Schaumberg kommt man leicht über den Bahntrassenradweg vom St. Wendeler Bahnhof aus): http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5029.html
Rund um den Peterberg: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10345.html

Am ehesten findet man Trails am Spiemont zwischen St. Wendel und Niederlinxweiler, dann noch in dem Waldstück zwischen St. Wendel und Werschweiler Auf der Hoheit wo die CC-Weltcupstrecke sich befindet. Dann noch einige am Bosenberg. Das hat alles viele Höhenmeter. 

Man kann auch gut über den Bahntrassenradweg von St. Wendel nach Oberthal fahren und dort in dem Waldgebiet zwischen Oberthal und Türkismühle am Leißberg und Momberg rumfahren. Ist ein relativ großes Waldgebiet und landschaftlich sehr schön. Details kenne ich da aber auch nicht, bin nicht von dort. Hier im Forum sind auch glaube ich nicht allzu viele St. Wendeler sonst hätte bestimmt schon jemand geantwortet.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (25. Juni 2008)

Also, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich empfehlen: Grüne Hölle Abschlussfahrt: viele Trails, tolle Aussichten
St. Wendel Marathon: auch schöne Streckenabschnitte drin, lohnt sich ebenfalls
Schaumberg Trails satt, aber auch Höhenmeter, für mehrere Stunden Abwechslung ist dort gesorgt
Da im Saarland eigentlich alles in der Nähe liegt:
Pur St. Ingbert, 2 ausgeschilderte Strecken (gibt es auch GPS Tracks) von 50 bzw 60km, superschön
CTF Hirzweiler: viele Trails, viel Abwechselung, GPS-Tracks bei gps-tour.info

Damit solltest Du mal anfangen, und gib Laut, eventuell hat dann jemand spontan Zeit zum fahren, ist ja lange hell.

Viel Spass im Saarland


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

Dank an Euch - ihr habt dem "Bub" ein feines Geburtztachsgeschenk gemacht - den hat er nämlich heute...


----------



## p41n (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo wolfman-44,

Ich werde am Samstag mit einem Freund eine Tour um Sankt Wendel drehen. Wir treffen uns um 13 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in Ottweiler und  fahren über Niederlinxweiler Richtung St. Wendel zum Wendelinus Hof. Dort gehts über die MTB-EM Strecke zurück nach NLW über Remmesweiler auf die Rheinstraße und dann zurück nach Ottweiler.

Wenn Du magst, kannste Dich uns gerne unterwegs anschließen.

viele grüße
daniel

EDIT: Habe überlesen, dass Du erst im Juli in WND bist. Also hat sich mein Vorschlag wohl erledigt! Kannst Dich aber gerne melden, wenn Du hier bist. Dann könnte man mal eine Tour organisieren!


----------



## heikomarx (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo !

bist den ganzen Juli in WND 
dann musst du am 26 u. 27 Juli zu uns nach Freisen kommen.

http://www.gruene-hoelle-freisen.de/

wir fahren aber auch jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr ab Rathaus Freisen.

oder schau dir diese Downhiller aus dem Nachbarort an http://www.volcano-riders.de/


diese Touren kam ich nur empfehlen 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17057.html

beide etwa gleich nur die letzte etwas kürzer
http://www.bikemap.net/route/31317
http://www.bikemap.net/route/36454


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hab es ja fast nicht mehr geglaubt und jetzt muss ich meine Meinung doch ändern.  Erst einmal danke für euere Tips. Bin ab dem 2.7. im St Wendel. Werde die Touren alle mal abfahren. Hab ja Zeit  Bzgl. WE würde ich mich gerne an eine Gruppe anhängen. Hoffe ihr gebt einem 16 kg Hardtail eine Chance. 
@ Heikomarx. Klingt interessant. Wenn Freisen nicht zu weit weg liegt, klinke ich mich gerne ein. Muss mir mal eine Karte vom der Gegend holen. In 2 Geschäften war sie nicht vorrätig. O-Ton Verkäufer.... was wollen sie den dort, der Pfälzer Wald oder Oderwald ist doch viel interessanter.


----------



## realScheff (29. Juni 2008)

Ich als ehemaliger Westpfälzer kann dem blauen Vogel aus dem Saarland nur zustimmen: Sieh zu das du nach Kirkel kommst!
Alles andere wird einem Haardt - Kenner zu langweilig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (30. Juni 2008)

Kirkel ist halt relativ weit weg von St. Wendel, ich glaube 35 km. Ich war gestern zwischen Oberthal und dem Bostalsee in dem Waldgebiet und Trails gabs da genug. Allerdings hatte ich das Gefühl, es ging immer bergauf. Die haben da so einen neuen Wanderweg angelegt, ist aber mehr zum Wandern, sehr viele Treppen bergauf, zwischendrin aber auch viele fahrbare Trails. 

Sehr gut gefallen hat mir der Leißberg bei Güdesweiler, sehr schöner Wald fast wie in den Alpen mit Fichten, Heidelbeerbüschen und Gesteinswegen. Es gab da auch noch viele Seitenwege, da müsste man noch mal eine Tour machen um die alle zu fahren. Lohnenswert sind die Aussichtspunkte Ehrenmal auf dem Scheuerberg und Kriegerdenkmal auf dem Momberg. Aber wie gesagt viele Höhenmeter. Wir hatten nur 25 km aber mit über 700 hm. 

Auf den neuen Wanderweg Rötelsteinpfad trifft man eigentlich überall in dem Waldgebiet. Wir sind in Güdesweiler den Weg reingefahren, da war ein Fahrradverbotsschild an einem Baum. Kaum waren wir ein Stück gefahren, da schreit jemand von einem nahegelegenen Haus Hab ihr nicht das Schild gesehen bla bla Polizei rufen bla bla Nagelbretter hinlegen usw. Wir haben gar nicht hingekuckt und ihn nicht beachtet, der Mann war bestimmt 50  100 m weg und hat durch die ganze Nachbarschaft geschrien solange er uns gesehen hat. Vielleicht sollte man da wegbleiben, aber das weiß man ja vorher nicht. Danach kamen sowieso die Treppen und steil rauf. Aber später im Wald war kein Mensch, außer an einem Aussichtspunkt. Das ist alles ziemlich einsames Gebiet. Wieso soll ich mir verbieten lassen, an die Aussichtspunkte zu gehen? Sehe ich gar nicht ein. 

Karten findet man hier auf der Seite unter Broschüren und dann Wanderkarten anklicken http://www.sankt-wendeler-land.de/frameset.htm. Ich habe die oberste Wanderkarte St. Wendeler Land. Der Maßstab von 1:50.000 ist halt nicht so toll aber das geht schon. Es sind auch Wanderwege eingezeichnet und auf der Rückseite eine Beschreibung der Wege. Die eingezeichneten Wanderwege sind aber nur zu einem geringen Anteil Trails. 1:25.000 gibt es anscheinend nur Gemeindewanderkarten. Die Karten müsste es auch in St. Wendel in einer Buchhandlung geben.


----------



## p41n (30. Juni 2008)

Den Rötelsteinpfad will ich auch unbedingt mal mit dem Bike erkunden!
Ist so ähnlich wie der Tiefenbachpfad.. Auch ein sogenannter Premium Wanderweg!

Informationen darüber kannste auch hier nachlesen:
http://www.wanderbares-saarland.de/wanderwege/roetelsteinpfad.html

Ich sehe es übrigens auch nicht ein, warum man auf einem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg nicht mit dem Bike fahren sollte? Wenn man auf andere Waldnutzer Rücksicht nimmt, freundlich ist und seinen Müll immer mitnimmt, kann doch niemand was dagegen haben? Und die Natur zerstören wir dabei auch nicht, weil es doch eh schon ein ausgewiesener Pfad ist.. Da versteh einer manche Menschen! Hauptsache, mal wieder gemeckert..


----------



## Blauer Vogel (1. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht hat der gedacht, die Treppenstufen gehen kaputt. Wahrscheinlich entstehen neben den Stufen Gräben vom Bremsen an den Steilstücken weil wahrscheinlich niemand die Stufen runterfährt sondern eher nebendran. An manchen Stellen sind die Stufen sicher überflüssig und eher so Stolperfallen für Wanderer, denn die sind schon ein bisschen komisch gemacht. Da muß man dann Rücksicht nehmen wenn man den umgekehrten Weg steil runterfährt, den ich gefahren bin, und darf nichts kaputt machen. Viele Wege haben die auch extra gemacht und beanspruchen sie wohl deshalb als Eigentum. Das lässt sich aber auch nicht vermeiden, dass Mountainbiker den Weg benutzen, denn man sieht ihn auf jeden Fall wenn man in dem Gebiet fährt. Oben an dem Aussichtspunkt oberhalb von Gronig verläuft er sogar ein Stück auf einer ausgewiesenen Mountainbikestrecke.

Übrigens sollen in unserer Gegend bei Hangard und Frankenholz auch 1 oder 2 Premiumwanderwege gebaut werden, einer heißt Brunnenweg und soll die ganzen Brunnen verbinden. Der Weg vom Hangarder Sportplatz zum Kameradschaftsbrunnen ist auch da drin. Der Weg soll im Herbst eingeweiht werden. Das wäre ärgerlich wenn dann Leute verrückt spielen würden, wenn ich einen Weg fahre, den ich schon lange benutze und wo es noch nie Ärger gab.


----------



## Dijo (1. Juli 2008)

Der Trail vom Kameradschaftsbrunnen zum Hangarder Sportplatz gehört auch seit kurzem zu meinen Lieblingstrails. Ich hab ihn nur per Zufall entdeckt, als ich den schmalen Weg von der Hanauer Mühle hochkam. 

Der Trail hat nen Superflow. Ich bieg am Ende meistens links ab und fahr den Weg hoch in den Wald Richtung Frankenholz, da sind dann auch noch ein paar schöne, wenn auch kürzere Trails.


----------



## h.jay (1. Juli 2008)

@ Blauer Vogel: Hast du reinzufällig deine Tour um Oberthal und Güdesweiler als GPS Datei? Wenn ja, kannst du mir die zuschicken?
Wo genau bist du denn auf dem Rötelsteinpfad eingebogen?


----------



## heikomarx (1. Juli 2008)

h.jay schrieb:


> @ Blauer Vogel: Hast du reinzufällig deine Tour um Oberthal und Güdesweiler als GPS Datei? Wenn ja, kannst du mir die zuschicken?
> Wo genau bist du denn auf dem Rötelsteinpfad eingebogen?




die GPS DAten für die "Wanderwege" ) gibt es hier 

http://www.tourismus.saarland.de/urlaubsfinder/aktivurlaub/4211_DEU_tzs.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (1. Juli 2008)

heikomarx schrieb:


> die GPS DAten für die "Wanderwege" ) gibt es hier
> 
> http://www.tourismus.saarland.de/urlaubsfinder/aktivurlaub/4211_DEU_tzs.php



Vielen Dank.


----------



## p41n (3. Juli 2008)

kennt einer von euch den mühlenpfad? den habe ich heute zufälligerweise entdeckt, als ich mit dem auto von münchwies kommend richtung steinbach gefahren bin.. der biegt genau an der straße ab, die gegenüber der bushaltestelle hoch richtung steinbach führt... auf der rechten seite ist der einstieg.. auf der anderen seite kommt man runter.. und zwar aus richtung steinbacher sportplatz.. das schild scheint ganz neu zu sein.. habe ich dort vorher noch nie gesehen.. weiß nur nicht, ob der mühlenpfad ein wanderweg oder auch für mountainbiker gedacht ist? muss ich demnächst mal dort entlang fahren..


----------



## Blauer Vogel (3. Juli 2008)

h.jay schrieb:


> @ Blauer Vogel: Hast du reinzufällig deine Tour um Oberthal und Güdesweiler als GPS Datei? Wenn ja, kannst du mir die zuschicken?
> Wo genau bist du denn auf dem Rötelsteinpfad eingebogen?


Der Weg war eigentlich nur als Beispiel gedacht, dass es im St. Wendeler Raum auch schöne Wege gibt. Es wird ja immer gesagt, in St. Wendel gibt es nicht viele Trails. Das ist jetzt nicht der super tollste Weg im Saarland, so dass man extra von Frankfurt kommen müsste. Das ist ein Wanderweg und ich bin bestimmt ein Drittel vom Weg gelaufen und habe das Rad geschoben oder getragen. Für Leute mit mehr Fahrtechnik und Kondition könnte das natürlich anders sein. Der Weg ist ja auch nur 14,5 km lang. Ich hatte da ja noch den Bostalsee drangehängt und deshalb eine längere Strecke. 

Von diesen Wanderwegen gibt es bestimmt ein Dutzend im Saarland. Die dürften alle ungefähr gleich sein, sehr abwechslungsreich, schöne Bachtäler, steil rauf und runter, viele Kurven, Treppen. Welcher der schönste ist, oder sich am besten fahren lässt, weiß ich nicht. Von den anderen bin ich höchstens mal kurze Stücke gefahren, wenn ich zufällig den selben Weg hatte. Der Bergener war auch schön, da hatte ich schon ein längeres Stück und dann gibt es ja den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig, der verläuft teilweise auf dem Bergener, von dem ich ein Stück bei Britten und Bergen gefahren bin. Da habe ich das Rad auch viel getragen und geschoben. Da waren Wege, die teilweise nur aus Wurzeln oder Felsen bestanden. Wenn man da richtig fahren wollte, bräuchte man eigentlich Schutzausrüstung und sehr gute Fahrtechnik wie für alle Premiumwanderwege. Der Saar-Hunsrück-Steig ist ja immerhin 180 km lang, da hat man vielleicht mehr davon wenn man von weiter her kommt.

Ganz interessant wie der Wanderhans (der markiert immer die Bäume mit gelben Gitarren) das mit den Premiumwanderwegen sieht: http://www.wandernmithans.de/premiumwanderwege.HTM

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten, ich bin in Güdesweiler in der Ortsmitte an der Kirche reingefahren. Man könnte aber auch oben in Güdesweiler am Friedhof und der Valentinskapelle anfangen. 

Was mir auch noch gut in der Güdesweiler Gegend gefällt, ist an der Teufelskanzel hoch und oben auf dem Gipfel sind dann markierte Mountainbikewege. 



			
				p41n schrieb:
			
		

> kennt einer von euch den mühlenpfad? den habe ich heute zufälligerweise entdeckt, als ich mit dem auto von münchwies kommend richtung steinbach gefahren bin.. der biegt genau an der straße ab, die gegenüber der bushaltestelle hoch richtung steinbach führt... auf der rechten seite ist der einstieg.. auf der anderen seite kommt man runter.. und zwar aus richtung steinbacher sportplatz.. das schild scheint ganz neu zu sein.. habe ich dort vorher noch nie gesehen.. weiß nur nicht, ob der mühlenpfad ein wanderweg oder auch für mountainbiker gedacht ist? muss ich demnächst mal dort entlang fahren..


Das ist bestimmt der zweite Premiumwanderweg, dann heißt der eine Brunnenpfad und der andere Mühlenpfad. Ich war aber schon länger nicht mehr dort, habe das noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## h.jay (3. Juli 2008)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Der Weg war eigentlich nur als Beispiel gedacht, dass es im St. Wendeler Raum auch schöne Wege gibt. Es wird ja immer gesagt, in St. Wendel gibt es nicht viele Trails. Das ist jetzt nicht der super tollste Weg im Saarland, so dass man extra von Frankfurt kommen müsste. Das ist ein Wanderweg und ich bin bestimmt ein Drittel vom Weg gelaufen und habe das Rad geschoben oder getragen. Für Leute mit mehr Fahrtechnik und Kondition könnte das natürlich anders sein. Der Weg ist ja auch nur 14,5 km lang. Ich hatte da ja noch den Bostalsee drangehängt und deshalb eine längere Strecke.



Keine Sorge, nur wegen diesen Wanderwegen fahre ich nicht von Frankfurt ins Saarland. Ich stamme aus dem Saarland und ab und an mach ich mal "Heimaturlaub". Und wenn man dann die "alte" Heimat mit dem Rad neu kennenlernen kann, ist das immer schön.

Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## scale 20 (4. Juni 2009)




----------



## SCHNUPPE (5. Juni 2009)

ich bin ab Mitte Juni 2009 für 4 Wochen in St. Wendel und möchte weiter für meine Transalp im August trainieren. Habe leider kein GPS, würde mich gern bei Touren anschließen. Kann mir einer Tips geben, wo es Karten über die Gegend oder Leute gibt,  denen ich mich anschließen kann?

Grüße und bis bald an alle Saarländer Biker
Schnuppe


----------



## DeLocke (5. Juni 2009)

SCHNUPPE schrieb:


> ich bin ab Mitte Juni 2009 für 4 Wochen in St. Wendel und möchte weiter für meine Transalp im August trainieren. Habe leider kein GPS, würde mich gern bei Touren anschließen. Kann mir einer Tips geben, wo es Karten über die Gegend oder Leute gibt,  denen ich mich anschließen kann?
> 
> Grüße und bis bald an alle Saarländer Biker
> Schnuppe



Hier gibts was!
http://www.bostalsee.de/sport/mountain/n_sp_mou_ueb.htm

Die Karten kannst du dir auch kaufen!


----------



## SCHNUPPE (5. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tip! Da hab ich ja doch noch die Hoffnung, daß ich in den 4 Wochen nicht ganz meine Kondition verliere.

Bisher bin ich mit meinem Trainingspartner u.a. im Hochsauerland (3 Tg. Willingen), Bad Münstereifel und Ahrweiler Strecken bis ca. 60 km und max. 13000 Hm gefahren. Meine Fahrtechnik ist noch nicht Profi-mäßig wird aber besser mit jeder Tour 

Fährst Du regelmäßig MB oder kennst Du Gruppen, denen ich mich anschließen könnte?


----------



## EmJay (6. Juni 2009)

Bin eben mal auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden... Ich trainiere sehr viel und gerne um die Region Bostalsee, Oberthal, Güdesweiler, Bliesen bis nach St. Wendel. Gerade der von Blauvogel beschriebene Leißberg bzw. Leißwald und Momberg gehört mit zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken und kenne dort auch so gut wie jeden Pfad. Wenn also mal Interesse an ner Tour dort besteht stelle ich mein Wissen gerne zu Verfügung ;-)


----------



## SCHNUPPE (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo EmJay,

das klingt super! Ich hatte schon Angst ich müßte die 4 Wochen ganz allein auf der Straße trainieren. Bin ab 16.6. für 4 Wochen in St. Wendel und will sehen, daß ich meine Kondition halten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (8. Juni 2009)

Kein Problem- wirst deine Kondition sicher noch steigern können ;-)


----------



## DeLocke (8. Juni 2009)

SCHNUPPE schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Da hab ich ja doch noch die Hoffnung, daß ich in den 4 Wochen nicht ganz meine Kondition verliere.
> 
> Bisher bin ich mit meinem Trainingspartner u.a. im Hochsauerland (3 Tg. Willingen), Bad Münstereifel und Ahrweiler Strecken bis ca. 60 km und max. 13000 Hm gefahren. Meine Fahrtechnik ist noch nicht Profi-mäßig wird aber besser mit jeder Tour
> 
> Fährst Du regelmäßig MB oder kennst Du Gruppen, denen ich mich anschließen könnte?



Jo bin regelmäßig rund um den Schaumberg unterwegs und da gibts genug schöne und anspruchsvolle Trails (auch berghoch)!


----------



## Andreas_wnd (25. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin der neue Saarländer aus St. Wendel hier im Forum. Ich hatte eine Weile MTB Pause (z1rk4 zw4nz16 j4hr3 50 un63fähr) seit einiger Zeit bin ich aber wieder aktiver auf dem Bike unterwegs.
Jetzt bin ich auf diesen Fred gestoßen der ja wirklich schon sehr lange aktiv ist  und habe mich gefragt ob ich gesteinigt werde wenn ich ihn einfach wieder wiederbeleben
Eigentlich wollte ich mir die GPX bzw GPS Daten aus dem schönen Sankt Wendeler Land Mal anschauen aber leider sind sie
wohl alles gerade etwas unpässlich .
OK ich traue mich kaum zu fragen aber gibt's die vielleicht irgendwo noch zum runterladen bzw anschauen???
Hier Mal mein verzweifelter Versuch einer Tour die ich auf Komoot erstellt habe und die morgen für mich auf dem Plan steht.








						Von Sankt Wendel zum Bostalsee und zurück mit Singletrails | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Andreas hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 29,3 km | Dauer: 02:01 Std




					www.komoot.de
				




Grüße aus dem schönen Sankt Wendeler Land
Andreas


----------



## pacechris (25. August 2019)

Andreas_wnd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich bin der neue Saarländer aus St. Wendel hier im Forum. Ich hatte eine Weile MTB Pause (z1rk4 zw4nz16 j4hr3 50 un63fähr) seit einiger Zeit bin ich aber wieder aktiver auf dem Bike unterwegs.
> Jetzt bin ich auf diesen Fred gestoßen der ja wirklich schon sehr lange aktiv ist  und habe mich gefragt ob ich gesteinigt werde wenn ich ihn einfach wieder wiederbeleben
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir die GPX bzw GPS Daten aus dem schönen Sankt Wendeler Land Mal anschauen aber leider sind sie
> ...



Hallo neuer Landsmann   
Ja, man finde viel Tracks zum runterladen, auch bei Komoot.
Frage was suchst du genau?


----------



## Andreas_wnd (26. August 2019)

Hallo, 
mich wollte mir Mal den "alten" Worldcup Kurs Mal hier im Sankt Wendeler Land  anschauen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2020)




----------



## pacechris (13. April 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1016702



Hab die Bilder vom Entdecker bei Facebook gesehen, echt übel.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2020)

Habe selbst kein Fb.
Kannst du die Bilder hier verlinken oder nen Link hier posten?


----------



## pacechris (13. April 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Habe selbst kein Fb.
> Kannst du die Bilder hier verlinken oder nen Link hier posten?


Muss schauen ob ich es wieder finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (13. April 2020)

Sorry, ich finde den Beitrag nicht mehr


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2020)

kein Problem, trotzdem danke fürs Suchen.
Mit Bilder oder ohne - alleine  DASS so etwas passiert ist, finde ich _unterirdisch_ - so jemand wünscht man 20 Jahre Straflager!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. April 2020)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Mit Bilder oder ohne - alleine  DASS so etwas passiert ist, finde ich _unterirdisch_ - so jemand wünscht man 20 Jahre Straflager!



Wünsche ihm bei seinen Taten nicht erwischt zu werden. 
Wundert mich wie dort jemand hin findet da der Einstieg nicht auf Anhieb erkennbar ist.


----------

